# Ketrel Evoke Sizing



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike,

I have a 56 ti bike from you and It's a bit big. I want to upgrade (or downgrade -- whatever) to the Ketrel. I'm 6'0 and the TI in the 56 was big. I swapped the step to 90mm but it's still just a tad too big. What size would you recommend in the Ketrel?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

aaronis31337 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I have a 56 ti bike from you and It's a bit big. I want to upgrade (or downgrade -- whatever) to the Ketrel. I'm 6'0 and the TI in the 56 was big. I swapped the step to 90mm but it's still just a tad too big. What size would you recommend in the Ketrel?


Sounds like you need to go do the competitive cyclist fit page..6 feet on a 56 and big? your legs might be short and have and also have a tall torso. 

I am 5'10 and I ride a 56 traditional frame/ 55 compact with 100mm stems.

This could also be a question of flexibility....


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> Sounds like you need to go do the competitive cyclist fit page..6 feet on a 56 and big? your legs might be short and have and also have a tall torso.
> 
> I am 5'10 and I ride a 56 traditional frame/ 55 compact with 100mm stems.
> 
> This could also be a question of flexibility....


Thansk Motospirit. Actually, I like my bike. I guess I'm just a geek and always want something new. The point I need to remind myself is that it's the ride, not the bike. That is, get my ass out of the office and onto the road. Many people would kill for my ride, so I should be grateful.


----------

